# who hauls their own bees on their own semi



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

Been doing the math and it doesn't add up. 3 grand each way per load, so if you have more than 1 load, you double your bill. So if i send 400 hives south @ 1250 miles @ $3 a mile, lets round out to $3000 each way, so $6000, per year per load. If you had your own tractor and flatbed- same run 1250 miles @ 5 MPG is 500 gallons round trip @ $4 a gallon is $2000, vs $6000 paid to someone else and 2 loads would be $4000 vs $12000. I understand, truck upkeep, insurance, it just seem to make more sense to have your own truck at least to move south during the winter plus you get the added write-off for taxes. For those of you who do have your own trucks, I have a question on your registration for your tractor. Do you have commercial plates, IFTA, and what else? Honeybees are exempt so no need for an MC number. What does Ins cost you per year?


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

As a side job, my son and I maintain 9 quad axle dump trucks. We do not disassemble transmissions, otherwise all is done in house. There is allot more to it that you think.

When you are hauling bees, you need the absolute best maintained equipment, to minimize down time at the side of the road. Fixing a truck properly is not a skill that can be picked up quickly, they are way different than the 1/2, 3/4, and 1 ton trucks.

If I could make a suggestion, look into leasing from a national chain, a truck and trailer for the little time you need it. Be sure to get the provision that in the event of a breakdown, a new tractor is delivered within a couple hours. 

Crazy Roland


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Wise words Roland. I do not haul our own bees, nor do I care to. One breakdown at the wrong place and time and the loss would take many loads over many years of smooth sailing to recover from the loss.

Principally we are beekeepers not truck drivers so we leave the long distance hauling to the pros. This way we can spend more time beekeeping. More enjoyable.

Jean-Marc


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Roland said:


> As a side job, my son and I maintain 9 quad axle dump trucks. We do not disassemble transmissions, otherwise all is done in house. There is allot more to it that you think.
> 
> When you are hauling bees, you need the absolute best maintained equipment, to minimize down time at the side of the road. Fixing a truck properly is not a skill that can be picked up quickly, they are way different than the 1/2, 3/4, and 1 ton trucks.
> 
> ...


I think some of the other part that is bothersome is when a trucker says I will be there on Thursday and doesnt show up until Saturday. Now you are all prepped with bees to load in a yard Thursday expecting that person to show up, or they want to ding you extra because they have to go 300 miles out of their way to get the load. Truckers for the most part are unreliable.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

The company that trucks my bees shows up on time every time often early. Now they are running teams so we can get two loads of bees per truck out or in to California. I would never consider owning a truck for moving bees or equipment out of state. We can barely get the bees moved out or in by the time we have another truck in for the next load.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

If you put your ear the the ground you will hear the vibrations and reverberations of many sets of semi keys being tossed to the ground by beekeepers. Almost all beeks I know who have tried this path to savings eventually said ":ws: If we keep this up.


Are you a beekeeper or a truck driver?:s

Do one well if you can!!!!!! And let the semi driver do a good job at what he does!


----------



## CMooreBees (Jan 11, 2015)

There's a lot missing from that math. Trucking costs way more than just fuel. I've been a driver, now I'm becoming a beekeeper, I would never want to combine them.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

We have our own semi.But rarely find time to haul our own bees.Its main use is for hauling wax around,our honey which is hauled in a reefer trailer. And our vehicles and equipment to and from California.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

I think another mistake being made here, is confusing the task of 'truck driver' with that of 'truck owner'. In my other businesses, we operate equipment. Granted, airplanes are somewhat different than trucks, but I suspect the ratios are somewhat similar. Take the annual fuel bill, and that's roughly what the annual maintanence bill will be for the airplane. Then factor in the rest, insurance, wages, other overhead,etc and it'll be roughly the same number again. To get a rough indication of the total cost of ownership, triple the fuel cost.

So looking at the numbers in the original post, that 2000 dollar fuel bill will end up with roughly 6000 in annual cost, and that is roughly what the bill is from outside contractors, but one doesn't end up with all the headaches of ownership. I cant see any savings here, just a lot more work.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Trucks certainly are different maintenance costs that aircraft. Everything aviation is expensive when considering you cant pull off at the next cloud to fix loose cargo or a failed aileron, or elevator. The maintenance on aircraft is more than double that of a truck.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

BMAC said:


> The maintenance on aircraft is more than double that of a truck.


Nothing like TBO and annuals.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Planes trains and automobiles. Hope that answered your question. Convenience is nice.apportioned plates and ifta is easy. Time is the most critical thing. Good luck.


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

I can say from experience it adds more work than you are going to want to do. It takes extra thought and planning that you dont really have time for. But on the other hand the convenience is really awesome. If you go cheap and dont get MC # and get farm plates and cheap insurance you will break even maybe be a bit ahead. If you hire a driver and get a MC and ifta and keep the truck on the road year round it is worth it but you will have to ad dispatcher to your resume.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Nothing like TBO and annuals.


i believe they estimated for every flight hour we were performing two or three hours of maintenance. Some of the phase maint was fun too. Scraping away aviation sealant away from some of the ribs for NDI was always fun with the phenelic scraper.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

So set aside major overhauls on engines, transmissions and differentials the maintenance isnt really any big deal. Get certified so you can adjust your own brakes and well spend a few minutes making sure everything is good to go.


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, i see what everyone is saying. My thinking was this: I retired in oct 14. Doing beekeeping fulltime as a retirement gig. (500 -1000 hives) at 300 hundred now. Wife retires in Nov 15. So we will go south for the winter, take care of the bees. I was mulling over buying a truck to move my bees south and north. Then after i'm done i would be available to move other bees north and south for other beekeepers up and down the east coast. I understand there is maintenance, i have owned heavy equipment all my adult life, big farm tractors, dozers, skid steers, etc. So the majority of responses are don't do it with a semi and flatbed. So right now i am doing it with a 1 ton, gooseneck and skidsteer. if not a semi what are thoughts on a straight truck (52000 gvw) for a local yard truck with keeping the one ton for smaller jobs. I'm trying to plan for the future expansion.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Sounds like a great retirement plan.if you can keep the truck busy enough.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I think scokat should buy a semi with step deck and become the latest member of shippings wars. A 54k 27 foot straight truck may work for some as a yard truck but some of my yards are on old logging roads. No way are you going to get that truck thru without getting it stuck


----------



## sjvbee (Dec 27, 2006)

My CPA specializes in farm and small trucking companies. Several years ago when we were doing my taxes I told him I was thinking of buying a truck to haul our own bees. He leaned over his desk slapped my head and said dumb idea you're a beekeeper. He then said hiring a good trucker will be easier than hiring good bee help.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Might want to look at a straight truck with a sleeper 27 ft plus an additional western hay trailer 26'. Easier to get in and out of tight places than a 48' flatbed semi.


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

RAK said:


> Might want to look at a straight truck with a sleeper 27 ft plus an additional western hay trailer 26'. Easier to get in and out of tight places than a 48' flatbed semi.



not easy to find, unless you have a source?


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Wouldn't advise buying a truck and trailer either. Because if you need help hauling your own bees that will mess loads up big time because you can haul more bees on a truck and trailer.vs a tractor trailer.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

http://www.thetruckersreport.com/infographics/cost-of-trucking/
According to these folks the cost per mile is $1.38 so if you are considering deadheading half the time that puts you pretty close to what is currently being charged per loaded mile for bee hauling. I think it's a mistake to ignore the value of a driver's time whoever that driver might be. Generally when we are hiring trucks it's everything we can do to keep up with the pooling, loading, unloading and dispersing that needs to be done on each end. Then there is always the issue of staying legal in the Republic of California. From my perspective, beekeepers need to keep bees and truck drivers need to drive trucks.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

your going to find going from 300 to 700 plus will take most of your time. we used to have a semi and ref trailer for hauling bees to fla. during the summer we left it connected to the honey house for a hot room. worked pretty good. today you have to keep a low overhead. your time is better spent with bees rather than get in over your head. at the time I had to have hired help. you will make more money with 500 hives working alone and hiring the trucking or use 1-2 smaller trucks with a 5th wheel trailer. been there done that. also being retired will find you want to relax once in while. good luck


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

I have a 26 ft Kenworth with 48" sleeper. We tag behind it a 24'slide axle air ride trailer. Other than moving on 100 plus mile hauls I use the 10 wheeler to move bees from and into holding yards, pull honey ect. When moving bees on 100 to 200 mile long moves Truckers charge lots more. Forklift can ride on the Kenworth or I can put in plate and load bees to back. Love the setup and when I want to move them I just turn the key...get a little better than 5 mpg too


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Do you haul your bees to and from Fl?


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I know one of the arguments has been to run smaller trucks because DOT dont really care about smaller trucks. Now i am hearing that DOT is starting to really hammer smaller 1ton under CDL trucks.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

That is very true.was nailed 2 times a few years back in Wyoming. Now we just haul our ton trucks. Much easier than paying employees to drive them.back and forth to California.


----------

